# Heat Trace for CI Grease Waste undergound in Florida?



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

Bidding on an upcoming job.
Noticed the engineer put heat trace on the underground cast iron piping.

How exactly does this benefit the plumbing system and the owner?

Is the engineer hoping that the heated grease will keep the lines from clogging up?

Any thoughts?:blink:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Submit an RFI.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Assuming that it actually works, the cost to install, power and maintain the system will cost more than just installing a chemical treatment system and yearly maintenance jettings.



6th Density said:


> Bidding on an upcoming job.
> Noticed the engineer put heat trace on the underground cast iron piping.
> 
> How exactly does this benefit the plumbing system and the owner?
> ...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

If he specs it then it's gotta go in, it's not going to help grease flow any better though. In order for that to happen you would have to heat the whole pipe not just the half inch or so wide trace wire.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Rfi


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks guys! I will send an rfi out. The engineer is local (not to get confused with loco). I read through the specs. No mention of grease waste. I only found that sanitary dwv can be pvc.
The specs do say to heat trace the hot, hot return, and the cold!
I guess the 1" insulation spec'd for these piping systems isn't enough to keep the lines from freezing in an attic space in Florida 5 miles from the ocean. I tell ya, these engineers ought to have to go through the same hoops as contractors to get a job. It's just a renovation to a sports community center. Why waste local tax dollars like that? 



From the prints,"GREASE WASTE PIPING BELOW GRADE SHALL BE CAST IRON INSULATED, AND HEAT TRACED WITH 5 WATTS PER LINEAR FOOT AND WITH SELF LIMITING THERMOSTAT."


----------

